# Dan Hardy vs George St. Pierre? Seriously?



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone else pissed knowing there's a strong possibility that Dan Hardy will headline a PPV? If that match happens, no way in hell I'm buying it.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Anytime GSP is fighting imo its worth buying. That being said, i don't like dan hardy but i think it would be worth it to see gsp knock his gayass mohawk off...


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Good for you, I'm sure Dana White really cares. Lmao, please.

GSP will destroy Hardy though imo. 5 round beating just like Alves and Fitch, unless Hardy crumbles and gets stopped.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hardy is getting stopped.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Good for you, I'm sure Dana White really cares. Lmao, please.
> 
> GSP will destroy Hardy though imo. 5 round beating just like Alves and Fitch, unless Hardy crumbles and gets stopped.


Hold it right there tommy tough tits. This thread was made to see everyone's opinion on having to watch this garbage of a match, not to gain Dana's attention or whatever the hell you were implying.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Who said you _*have*_ to watch it? Lmao, I'm sure if you didnt watch the fight, no one would care. So, like I said, good for you homeboy.

Props.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hardy is the most deserving at the moment that hasnt already been beaten by GSP. Rumble hasnt even fought any upper B level fighters yet and was way off weight in his last fight. There isnt anyone else that is really close to a shot at the moment. I think GSP will handle Hardy without to much resistance, but its mma and anything can happen. Hardy looked like a beast against Swick and will probably come in a lot more prepared for GSP. Im actually looking forward to this fight. Everyone love GSP and Hardy is a pretty entertaining dude in and out of the cage.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm actually kind of looking forward to it just to see how bad GSP can make Dan look. Nothing against Dan of course but he has a long night ahead of him come fight time (or perhaps a very short one.) That being said, I don't think this fight really deserves top billing but a decent co-main event or another title defense that night would please me.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Who said you _*have*_ to watch it? Lmao, I'm sure if you didnt watch the fight, no one would care. So, like I said, good for you homeboy.
> 
> Props.


Cool story bro. And I doubt I'm the only one who won't be buying that.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Deftsound said:


> *Anytime GSP is fighting imo its worth buying*. That being said, i don't like dan hardy but i think it would be worth it to see gsp knock his gayass mohawk off...


Not for red blooded heterosexuals it isnt..I am sorry but if you have been a fan of GSP "MATCHES" post montreal you are either a chick,bi,gay or bi curious..And I dont mean that has an insult its just his matches arent aesthetically pleasing at all..Its one thing to be happy your favourite fighter is scoring Ws..But to go as far as to fork out $$$ to watch him basically lay on his opponent for 5 rounds and call that ENTERTAINING? leads me to believe this adoration has nothing to do with MMAs


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh please. No matter who you put in there against GSP, you'll get the same result. 5 round decision of GSP peckering punches and outwrestling his opponent. You'll get it with Hardy, you'll get it with Swick, you'll get it with Paul Daley (actually that one would probably be a stoppage) and you'll get it with Kampmann.

That said, I hope Hardy pulls it off and I'd love to see him in the main event over all the people I just previously mentioned. He'll hype the fight enough for you to want to watch him get his ass kicked, I guarentee it.

He's got the power to drop GSP, remember this.

And joshua is correct. As of right now, Hardy deserves the shot more than any other fighter GSP hasen't faced yet. Before this fight people were wanting Swick/GSP. Hardy just beat Swick, so how in the blue hell does he not deserve a shot?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And joshua is correct. * As of right now, Hardy deserves the shot more than any other fighter GSP hasen't faced yet. *Before this fight people were wanting Swick/GSP. Hardy just beat Swick, so how in the blue hell does he not deserve a shot?


How is this any different than paul daley's situation with kampmann? they were both on streaks and beat coontenders who the ufc felt were ripe to challenge GSP..

If johnson beats koscheck will that make him a contender too? cuz like hardy he will be on a 4 fight streak in the ufc with his latest victim being a TUFer (like that should mean something)


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Hardy is going to expose GSP's weak standup game and wrestling. 

He is goign to knock GSP out, it's going to be an end of an era. 

flizames ->


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

sk double i said:


> Hardy is going to expose GSP's weak standup game and wrestling.
> 
> He is goign to knock GSP out, it's going to be an end of an era.
> 
> flizames ->


I don't see that happening. Although I don't like it, GSP is an amazing wrestler and no one can defend against him. Ever since he beat Matt Serra for the title, he doesn't really even attempt to do stand up. It's just take down after take down for 5 rounds straight. I don't like Hardy but he is definitely more entertaining than GSP.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> How is this any different than paul daley's situation with kampmann? they were both on streaks and beat coontenders who the ufc felt were ripe to challenge GSP..
> 
> If johnson beats koscheck will that make him a contender too? cuz like hardy he will be on a 4 fight streak in the ufc with his latest victim being a TUFer (like that should mean something)


Marcus Davis/Mike Swick/Rory Markham > Martin Kampmann. That's why.

Again, Anthony Johnson hasen't beaten the levelcompetition that Hardy has in the UFC. Even if Johnson beats Koscheck, he still wouldn't deserve it over Hardy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

sk double i said:


> Hardy is going to *expose GSP's weak standup game and wrestling. *
> 
> He is goign to knock GSP out, it's going to be an end of an era.
> 
> flizames ->


.... Not entirely sure what to say to that. Have you ever watched GSP fight? Since when has his stand up ever been weak? It's not world class like Silva, but it's a notch above most peoples.

If Hardy 'exposes' GSP's wrestling, probably the best wrestling in MMA right now, I'll be more shocked than when he got TKO'd by Serra.

If Hardy manages to stuff more than 1 take down, I'll still be surprised.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> .... Not entirely sure what to say to that. Have you ever watched GSP fight? Since when has his stand up ever been weak? It's not world class like Silva, but it's a notch above most peoples.
> 
> If Hardy 'exposes' GSP's wrestling, probably the best wrestling in MMA right now, I'll be more shocked than when he got TKO'd by Serra.
> 
> If Hardy manages to stuff more than 1 take down, I'll still be surprised.


Yeah I doubt Hardy is going to come out with better wrestling than GSP's. With that said, it looks like a another boring victory for GSP. I'd like to see a KO but I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## Final Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

If Hardy can catch him flush, we seen what happened with Serra...

It's not like you can condition you chin like you can your shins


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hardy hits harder than Matt Serra and has better stand-up as well. But I'm not using Matt Serra has an excuse as to why Hardy could beat GSP. I know Serra was a fluke. Of course, anything can happen in MMA.

As far as GSP's stand-up being weak, like dude said, it's not weak, just not one of his strong points and isn't world class by any stretch of the imagination. The guy is just so damn athletic and intelligent that he can't be bad or weak in any area of MMA.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

hardy is the most deserving at the moment, i wont buy the fight but i'll def go out to the sports bar to watch it. I dont see it going 5 rounds, GSP will stop him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Final Impact said:


> If Hardy can catch him flush, we seen what happened with Serra...
> 
> It's not like you can condition you chin like you can your shins


If Alves couldn't do it, no way are we seeing him get 'Serra'd' again. That loss was good for GSP.

I think he'll sub Hardy within 3 rounds.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Again, Anthony Johnson hasen't beaten the levelcompetition that Hardy has in the UFC. Even if Johnson beats Koscheck, he still wouldn't deserve it over Hardy.


How so 

markam = fioravanti
swick = Koscheck
Gono = yoshida (these days)
and then you have davis who is a TUFer so afraid of real competition that he specifically asked to fight on all the overseas cards..Which has you know doesnt really have the best of the best..Kevin burns could probably flourish in that environment..

If you hold a torch for hardy then so be it but dont try and make out the fighters he has beaten are head and shoulders above johnson's when they are interchangeable..If johnson beats Kos there really is no differece between the 2


KryOnicle said:


> If Alves couldn't do it, no way are we seeing him get 'Serra'd' again. *That loss was good for GSP.*
> 
> I think he'll sub Hardy within 3 rounds.


But bad for MMA unfortunately


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, there is a difference. Markham is better than Luigi and Johnson hasen't beaten Koscheck yet.

Dude, Marcus Davis is more than just a TUFer. If you've seen my other posts you know that I do not like Marcus Davis at all but he's got some good stand-up skills. You can't ignore the guy on Hardy's UFC resume. Beating Markham, Swick, Gono, and Davis is more impressive then Yoshida, Luigi (by far) and Koscheck..and he hasen't even beat Koscheck.

I didn't try, I just did.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kreed said:


> How so
> 
> markam = fioravanti
> swick = Koscheck
> ...


Thats if he beats Koschek. Your comparing what Hardy has done to what Johnson might do. It doesnt hold much weight at the moment. Also, as far as Alves having much better stand up then Hardy, I would have to disagree with that. Alves has a ton of power in his hands but isnt particularly fast or accurate, he was getting outstruck by Karo and Derrick Noble until he caught both of them. GSP completely outstruck him and even dropped him. Hardy has faced much better strikers then Alves has in Swick and Davis and he has outstruck them. Also, Hardy is undeafeated in the UFC, Johnson has two losses regardless of the circumstances surrounding those losses, they are still losses.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Only thing Alves has the edge on Hardy in the stand-up department is kicks. Hardy is equally as dangerous with punches and knees as Alves is.


----------



## Final Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> If Alves couldn't do it, no way are we seeing him get 'Serra'd' again. That loss was good for GSP.
> 
> I think he'll sub Hardy within 3 rounds.


Alves is nowherer near as crisp with his hands as Hardy. And it's not a case of a "luck" flash KO, it's a case of finding the button with a left hook like he did with Swick

GSP should be able to take him down at will though.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> *Thats if he beats Koschek. Your comparing what Hardy has done to what Johnson might do. It doesnt hold much weight at the moment*. Also, as far as Alves having much better stand up then Hardy, I would have to disagree with that. Alves has a ton of power in his hands but isnt particularly fast or accurate, he was getting outstruck by Karo and Derrick Noble until he caught both of them. GSP completely outstruck him and even dropped him. Hardy has faced much better strikers then Alves has in Swick and Davis and he has outstruck them. Also, Hardy is undeafeated in the UFC, Johnson has two losses regardless of the circumstances surrounding those losses, they are still losses.


Dude you said "even if anthony beats koscheck, that still wouldnt make him more deserving that hardy" So you are the one that started the hypothetical talk matey..Dont start peddling trying to act like i'm the one going ofcourse now


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

That was me sister Jones.

And besides, it's not even back peddling. I strictly said if Johnson beat Koscheck, it still doesn't hold up to Hardy has beaten in the UFC. If Johnson doesn't beat Koscheck, he goes back down the ladder. It's pretty straight forward, not necessarily back peddling.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Dude you said "even if anthony beats koscheck, that still wouldnt make him more deserving that hardy" So you are the one that started the hypothetical talk matey..Dont start peddling trying to act like i'm the one going ofcourse now


Sorry bruddah, no idea what your talking about. I agree that Johnson is on the same level as Hardy if he gets by Kos, but that is one giant if at the moment. Kos is about four times the fighter then anyone Johnson has faced is.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ill bet my left nut if rumble is impressive VS kos he will get the shot instead of hardy.

I think Kos is a better fighter then anybody Hardy has faced aswell, so its a moot point


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hardy deserves it so let him have it. Sadly for him his ground game isn't good enough and he'll get subbed around middle of round 2 after eating a boatload of punches, elbows and knees on ground first. 

Both Penn and Alves got great striking but neither was able to use it against GSP. Both also have better TDD than Hardy and had no chance to prevent the takedowns from GSP. Also Im not even that convinced that Hardy's striking is as versatile as GSP's either, we might very well see him getting tagged a few times standing before he gets taken down.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just hope they make this match the headline for the Vancouver card so Hardy is finnally in a match with the crowd 100% against him while he gets smashed.


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I just hope they make this match the headline for the Vancouver card so Hardy is finnally in a match with the crowd 100% against him while he gets smashed.


The dude in your avatar would be able to KO GSP in 2-3 rounds with a proper gameplan and some wins under his belt like if he beats Koscheck and maybe a Fitch/Alves he is good to go.

Hardy has a good enough chance as GSP's last 3 opponents did.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

elardo said:


> Hardy is getting stopped.


this//


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Cool story bro. And I doubt I'm the only one who won't be buying that.


cool story bro.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

mikediamond said:


> The dude in your avatar would be able to KO GSP in 2-3 rounds with a proper gameplan and some wins under his belt like if he beats Koscheck and maybe a Fitch/Alves he is good to go.
> 
> Hardy has a good enough chance as GSP's last 3 opponents did.


I think Rumble definetly has the best chance at beating GSP simply because he has the most KO power in his hands out of anyone at WW, plus he may have the wrestling and strength to stuff GSP's takedowns for a bit while looking for the KO.

Hardy has less power than Rumble and not as good of wrestling, but still a punchers chance for he does have power.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> Anytime GSP is fighting imo its worth buying. That being said, i don't like dan hardy but i think it would be worth it to see gsp knock his gayass mohawk off...


I'm the exact opposite, actually. I don't order an event with Anderson Silva or GSP fighting, 'cause there is a 99% chance it's going to end the same way it normally does, a win in their favor.

Infact, I hate the MW division now, 'cause Anderson Silva is so dominant.


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I think Rumble definetly has the best chance at beating GSP simply because he has the most KO power in his hands out of anyone at WW, plus he may have the wrestling and strength to stuff GSP's takedowns for a bit while looking for the KO.
> 
> Hardy has less power than Rumble and not as good of wrestling, but still a punchers chance for he does have power.


I'll be completely honest. I don't see either Hardy or Daley ever coming close to dethroning GSP. The wrestling and overall skill will make the difference. GSP could prolly submit them both if he trained exclusively on that alone. At least AJ is naturally bigger and has the wrestling to keep it interesting. The striking is a no-brainer since AJ has the ability to KO dudes with a punch or a kick... Maybe even knees? I don't see GSP finishing him on the feet. He couldn't with Alves.

I hope he succeeds this weekend against Kos. Kos/GSP II would be too soon and rematches in the WW don't sound too exciting IMO.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

That fight and its resulting title fight represents everything that's wrong with the UFC. FOR GOD SAKE'S START RANKING YOUR FIGHTERS! Swick had a UFC record of 13 - 0 going into that fight. Hardy had a UFC record of 3 - 0. IMHO this matchup was an insult to Swick (I know that sounds ridiculous in hindsight - but we say it all the time - "Anything can happen in a fight" well, "anything" did happen this time - Hardy won). To say that whoever won that fight was deserving of a title shot is just dumb. The UFC constantly shoots itself in the foot by doing this. The same thing happened when they matched up Huerta vs. Kenflo - Huerta lost and we ended up with a challenger who never should have had a shot at BJ. Way to go guys....way to go. Even though he lost - I'd still rather see Mike Swick vs. GSP than Hardy vs. GSP. Now that can't happen.


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

putmeonhold said:


> That fight and its resulting title fight represents everything that's wrong with the UFC. FOR GOD SAKE'S START RANKING YOUR FIGHTERS! Swick had a UFC record of 13 - 0 going into that fight. Hardy had a UFC record of 3 - 0. IMHO this matchup was an insult to Swick (I know that sounds ridiculous in hindsight - but we say it all the time - "Anything can happen in a fight" well, "anything" did happen this time - Hardy won). To say that whoever won that fight was deserving of a title shot is just dumb. The UFC constantly shoots itself in the foot by doing this. The same thing happened when they matched up Huerta vs. Kenflo - Huerta lost and we ended up with a challenger who never should have had a shot at BJ. Way to go guys....way to go. Even though he lost - I'd still rather see Mike Swick vs. GSP than Hardy vs. GSP. Now that can't happen.


Joe Silva needs to get fired. I could done a better job and would give what the fans want. But since he is Dana's massage partner It won't happen. 

Vera vs. Couture? Velasquez vs. Rothwell? C'mon Joey boy... Smarten the hell up.

Swick should have gotten his shot 6 months ago... He was 4-0 or 5-0 at WW and had beaten Davis more decisively than Hardy did.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Anyone else pissed knowing there's a strong possibility that Dan Hardy will headline a PPV? If that match happens, no way in hell I'm buying it.


Lol. It reminds me of the time Dana White said no one wanted to see the Mayweather vs. Marquez fight.


Right, UFC. Because people are lining up to see Dan Hardy vs. GSP.


At least boxing brought a kind of nationalist pride feeling to the match with Marquez.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel Swick definitely should have gotten his title shot much earlier. Swick had 2 KOs, 2 Decisions(one being unanimous over Marcus Davis)going into the hardy fight. Hardy only had 2 matches, one KO over a guy who only had 1 ufc match before that one, and a SPLIT decision over Marcus Davis. Shit doesn't make any sense.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i have zero interest in that fight


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy to see some defence of Hardy :O

The guy is for real, he's not new to the sport and he's beaten everyone the UFC has put infront of them, and the fights aint been easy.

He deserves the shot and I reckon it'll be an exciting fight. I'm a Brit so I'll be backing Hardy but as far as actual expectations? Well I won't be putting money on it.

EDIT - Also for everyone screaming out for Johnson vs GSP, I'd rather see Johnson vs Daley first if Johnson wins at 106. Could pretty much guarantee a highlight reel KO in that fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

robbiebp said:


> Happy to see some defence of Hardy :O
> 
> The guy is for real, he's not new to the sport and he's beaten everyone the UFC has put infront of them, and the fights aint been easy.
> 
> He deserves the shot and I reckon it'll be an exciting fight. I'm a Brit so I'll be backing Hardy but as far as actual expectations? Well I won't be putting money on it.


Yes, he's beaten everyone the UFC has put in front of him, but in every division, there should be one _definitive_ contender. The absolute second best fighter and rightful number one contender, which I'm not sure Dan Hardy is. Not just yet, anyway. Could he make it passed men like Fitch and Alves? Could he make it passed up and comers like Johnson? If not, then how can he be expected to have a hope in hell of making it passed GSP? Number one contention should imply that you have more than a puncher's chance, or that your win will be considered more than a fluke were it to happen. I respect Dan Hardy, and I'm always excited to see him fight, but I don't feel he's earned the reputation that a number one contender need have. Not just yet.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

putmeonhold said:


> That fight and its resulting title fight represents everything that's wrong with the UFC. FOR GOD SAKE'S START RANKING YOUR FIGHTERS! Swick had a UFC record of 13 - 0 going into that fight. Hardy had a UFC record of 3 - 0.


So Swick's loss to Okami didn't count? If Swick can't beat Hardy then what is the point in giving him a shot against GSP. Swick is the Brandon Vera of WW, he looks tentative most of the time. 

Yeah, Hardy doesn't really deserve a shot but every single guy who does has already had a shot and gotten smashed. GSP has to pass the time until he can have a rematch with someone like Fitch or until he bulks up enough to move up to MW. Hardy is the filler, might as well be him as well as anyone else.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

^ This

It seems to be more about keeping GSP active at this point. Who knows... Dan could shock us all.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> ^ This
> 
> It seems to be more about keeping GSP active at this point. Who knows... Dan could shock us all.


That's why I love MMA, baby. There is always the potential for a huge upset.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I think Dan Hardy is a joke. Swick looked terrible last night, and he is maybe the worst of the AKA guys and Hardy still struggled.

Maybe let Hardy beat ANY top WW before he gets murdered by GSP?


I'm glad to see GSP getting a weak opponent actually, I can't wait for him to wreck Hardy with his dynamic striking, then pound him out for a round 2 stoppage.


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yes, he's beaten everyone the UFC has put in front of him, but in every division, there should be one _definitive_ contender. The absolute second best fighter and rightful number one contender, which I'm not sure Dan Hardy is. Not just yet, anyway. Could he make it passed men like Fitch and Alves? Could he make it passed up and comers like Johnson? If not, then how can he be expected to have a hope in hell of making it passed GSP? Number one contention should imply that you have more than a puncher's chance, or that your win will be considered more than a fluke were it to happen. I respect Dan Hardy, and I'm always excited to see him fight, but I don't feel he's earned the reputation that a number one contender need have. Not just yet.


I've followed Hardy longer than his time in UFC and I rate him and Daley above the majority of that division. I've probably have Daley floating around 5th or 6th in the UFC WW division and Hardy at 4th.

I'm excited about Johnson but would rather see him put to the test against someone like Paul Daley. That and Johnson's difficulty to make weight always make him a risky choice when putting him against contenders.

Personally I'd love to see the Brit's put against the top of that division to know where they really stand. I'd love to see Hardy go up against Alves or Fitch, and see Daley go up against Thiago or Johnson (providing he wins at 106).

But GSP has cleaned out the #2 and #3 (Fitch and Alves respectively imo) within his last 3 title defences and he hasn't fought since July so we need new contenders. Out of everyone in the WW division I think Hardy is the most legitimate for the next shot. Gives them some time to put Fitch and Alves against some new opponents to try and mix up the division a bit.

Whether or not he's ready is another question, but as far as legitimacy goes I'm happy with him as the next contender.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I think Dan Hardy is a joke. Swick looked terrible last night, and he is maybe the worst of the AKA guys and Hardy still struggled.
> 
> Maybe let Hardy beat ANY top WW before he gets murdered by GSP?
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this fight, but I'd be much more interested if there were lots and lots of dynamic striking from GSP, like, using his karate type dynamic striking.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to see GSP in a "No Takedowns" match. I know it's not possible, unless both him and his opponent make an agreement before the match, but it would be interesting to see his stand up truly tested without his opponents constantly expecting to be taken down. I understand takedowns are part of MMA, I personally love a good takedown, but GSP abuses them like a red-headed step child just because he can do it at will.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Hardy gets it b/c: 

1) Dana does not want rematches right now; 
2) Dana wants to help establish numbers and interest across the pond, and Bisping is at 185; and, 
2) Johnson screwed himself by not making weight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I would love to see GSP in a "No Takedowns" match. I know it's not possible, unless both him and his opponent make an agreement before the match, but it would be interesting to see his stand up truly tested without his opponents constantly expecting to be taken down. I understand takedowns are part of MMA, I personally love a good takedown, but GSP abuses them like a red-headed step child just because he can do it at will.


Mousasi agreed to a K1 match not too long ago against a striker, so I could totally see it possible if Dana pulled the stick out of his ass.

Use all K1 rules, I think GSP would devastate everyone he already has.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mousasi agree to fight in K1 so Dana should make GSP fight under them in the UFC? Alot of MMA fighters have fought in K1, dont understand the point?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I would love to see GSP put a beatdown on Hardy. I really don't like Hardy because he's a cocky prick, and hopefully GSP can pull off something like Hendo did to shut that fool the hell up.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

GSP is long over due for a KO of some punk. I think GSP would own the standup in this fight, Hardy may have power but he is sloppy and gets hit alot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brock lesnar injured, Machida getting booed, Silva fighting at lhw, I'm just glad we get a god damned title defense without any strings attached. BJ and GSP are the only two who can keep their shit together nowadays.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Right...... this fight is an absolute joke.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Use all K1 rules, I think GSP would devastate everyone he already has.


I disagree with this and I'm a big GSP fan. 

Dont get me wrong, GSP has decent striking but the reason why it looks so good and effective against good strikers/boxers (Alves and BJ for instance) is because he is the best TD artist in MMA and his opponents have so much to worry about standing. 

If they get aggressive and over-commit to their strikes, GSP ducks under, shoots in and TDs them. If they dont, GSP sets the pace and out-strikes them.

I'd take Thiago over GSP in a K1 bout and BJ over GSP in a boxing match all day, even though he out-struck/out-boxed both of them in a MMA fight.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no complaints about watching GSP in action regardless of who he fights.

To be honest the UFC feels a little stretched at the moment. Uncle Couture just headlined a card with Brandon Vera! Machida's hype fizzled down faster than his PPV sales will, couple this with Brock's illness, Rampage being Brad Pitt, Tito Ortiz and Forrest Griffin at 106, you have a very limited number of popular stars in action.

I don't care if GSP is fighting a 10 year old, I will buy the card.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Mjr said:


> I have no complaints about watching GSP in action regardless of who he fights.
> 
> To be honest the UFC feels a little stretched at the moment. Uncle Couture just headlined a card with Brandon Vera! Machida's hype fizzled down faster than his PPV sales will, couple this with Brock's illness, Rampage being Brad Pitt, Tito Ortiz and Forrest Griffin at 106, you have a very limited number of popular stars in action.
> 
> I don't care if GSP is fighting a 10 year old, I will buy the card.


Wow, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I think a lot of people are underrating Hardy.

If you listen to him talk he seems to have the mentality of a champion. He's very clever and articulate and he's certainly going to have a game plan going into the fight. I also think they would be pretty evenly matched in the striking department, so he has at least half a chance. Then again I thought Alves stood a chance of beating GSP in the stand-up before he got mercilessly beaten down.

I think we just have to accept that GSP is head and shoulders above the rest at the moment, so unless we see him in the ring against A.Silva or another decent MW any time soon, people are gonna moan.

And with regards to not buying the card, just meh, usually the best fights are the ones between lesser names. When you started following MMA did you know any names then? This whole mentality about having a "big name" to headline a card is starting to annoy me a little. Sure we want to see good fights and good fighters, but they all started somewhere. And you're telling me, a championship fight between GSP (the top boy at WW) and Hardy (a top contender on a 7 fight win streak) is suddenly not considered good enough to headline an event? Get the **** out of here.


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Hardy deserves a shot more than anyone else GSP hasn't already beaten.

Think about it.
If GSP's fights had been Machida/Shogun-esque then rematches would make sense and appeal to the crowd.
But the fact that GSP has dominated with ease every single of the top contenders then by all the logic you just have to give a chance to the best guy that comes after all the Alveses and Fitches.

*everyone points at Hardy*

I mean... do I think that Hardy has a chance? No. If he does it's slimmer than Roli Delgado... (knees GSP's face when Georgy goes for a takedown for example)
But then, he has deserved it more than some of the hot exciting newcomers (Rumble, Daley ect...).

I don't get people whining about this. I say it can be enjoyable despite not having all the crazy hype.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like Dan Hardy, so I'm loving the fact he's getting a title shot. It's nice to see a fighter from the UK getting a title shot. I think it the reaction to this fight announcement does show how good GSP is though. You've got guys like Hardy, Alves, Koscheck, Rumble, Fitch, Daley etc etc being talked about as not having a chance of beating him. I don't think it shows how poor the division is, just how damn good GSP is.

1 other positive to come out of this Hardy title shot for me is that Mike Swick doesn't get a shot. Bout time he was found out for the over-rated fighter he is. Had an easier run in the UFC than Bisping, and at least Bisping's only 2 losses have come against top tier fighters.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I just hope it happens in the UK.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty sure Dana said it'll most likely be happening in Vegas. The next event set to be held in Vegas is UFC 109, but that date's looking unlikely as Dan wants more time. So you never know where it'll happen, I think a Vegas event is likely though.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The Legacy said:


> I just hope it happens in the UK.


Really unlikely. With a bunch of the UFC's top names injured they are going to be eager for a big draw. If it is anywhere but the US it will be Montreal or the UFC's coming out party for Toronto or Vancouver.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Not for red blooded heterosexuals it isnt..I am sorry but if you have been a fan of GSP "MATCHES" post montreal you are either a chick,bi,gay or bi curious..And I dont mean that has an insult its just his matches arent aesthetically pleasing at all..Its one thing to be happy your favourite fighter is scoring Ws..But to go as far as to fork out $$$ to watch him basically lay on his opponent for 5 rounds and call that ENTERTAINING? leads me to believe this adoration has nothing to do with MMAs


Lol, you just seem like a damn hater. Probably one of those idiots who thinks GSP's doesn't strike anymore after he got TKO'd by Serra. 

I'll admit that the Alves fight was not a very exciting fight, but it was hardly lnp. I am going to be very surprised if GSP can't finish Hardy within 5 rounds. While Dan is a solid striker I am still skeptic whether his grappling is good enough. He's going to end up on his back some time during the fight and he'll most likely get submitted or TKO'd.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

THe fight is too early in Hardys UFC career imo, however how long Hardy lasts at least hes a gamer and will try, i just hope the UFC dont mismatch him again


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So I think this could be a good fight and well worth watching.


Alves is a bit overrated by mma fans IMO. Hardy is a bit underrated and has better striking than GSP. I dont think people are being realistic when they say GSP is going to out strike Hardy or KO Hardy, if GSP wins and I think the odds are he will it will come from the ground game possibly even a submission later on in the fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mousasi agree to fight in K1 so Dana should make GSP fight under them in the UFC? Alot of MMA fighters have fought in K1, dont understand the point?


That was originally supposed to be an MMA match. But due to fans/Musashi trash talking, Mousasi agreed to fight under K1 rules. Maybe if we complain that GSP's standup sucks he'll do the same. :thumb02:



Xerxes said:


> I disagree with this and I'm a big GSP fan.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, GSP has decent striking but the reason why it looks so good and effective against good strikers/boxers (Alves and BJ for instance) is because he is the best TD artist in MMA and his opponents have so much to worry about standing.
> 
> ...


Agreed that the GSP from Penn vs St. Pierre I would get outstruck. I've heard the theory before that GSP's take downs make strikers afraid to engange, and it makes sense, but there's no denying the angles and style of GSP's stand up. Remember when he dropped Alves? I think that had very little to do with Alves being afraid of a take down.



slapshot said:


> So I think this could be a good fight and well worth watching.
> 
> 
> Alves is a bit overrated by mma fans IMO. Hardy is a bit underrated and has better striking than GSP. I dont think people are being realistic when they say GSP is going to out strike Hardy or KO Hardy, if GSP wins and I think the odds are he will it will come from the ground game possibly even a submission later on in the fight.



True, I think Alves' stand up is a bit overrated too. He's got KO power which is great to see at WW but I don't think he's technically at where people think he is.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

slapshot said:


> So I think this could be a good fight and well worth watching.
> 
> 
> Alves is a bit overrated by mma fans IMO. Hardy is a bit underrated and has better striking than GSP. I dont think people are being realistic when they say GSP is going to out strike Hardy or KO Hardy, if GSP wins and I think the odds are he will it will come from the ground game possibly even a submission later on in the fight.


Hardy has heavier hands than GSP but imo GSP's striking is far superior, I also agree that Thiago Alves is overrated, in fact I still think GSP is the best striker in the WW division, he has great hands, a great jab, great kicks, great footwork and he mixes his strikes up very well.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll give this one a chance. GSP's probably gonna kill him, but that might be fun, too.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

ieeeeeeee - you are quite right my friend. I apologize to everyone for the error. I don't think the one loss changes my arguement at all though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Not for red blooded heterosexuals it isnt..I am sorry but if you have been a fan of GSP "MATCHES" post montreal you are either a chick,bi,gay or bi curious..And I dont mean that has an insult its just his matches arent aesthetically pleasing at all..Its one thing to be happy your favourite fighter is scoring Ws..But to go as far as to fork out $$$ to watch him basically lay on his opponent for 5 rounds and call that ENTERTAINING? leads me to believe this adoration has nothing to do with MMAs


Sorry man, your post is just stupid.
I don't know why people keep going on about GSP's fighting style, the fact that he likes to use his wrestling and takedowns in his fights. It;s something he's realy good at, probably the best at this moment in the world of MMA. What would you expect him to do??? Try and do a BJJ match against BJ or do a striking match with Alves???
Why is it ok for Demian Maia tot use his BJJ magic in all of his fights or why is it ok for Anderson Silva to use his excellent striking, without some people complaining that he doesn't try and wrestle???
Just remember this: GSP beat Hughes by submission and on the feet, he destroyed BJ on the ground and he totally dominated Fitch on the feet and on the ground.
He is really intelligent and adapts to every opponent. 
So give me a break...
GSP is one of the most entertaining fighters in MMA. 
His fights should be teached to MMA begginers.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

limba said:


> Sorry man, your post is just stupid.
> I don't know why people keep going on about GSP's fighting style, the fact that he likes to use his wrestling and takedowns in his fights. It;s something he's realy good at, probably the best at this moment in the world of MMA. What would you expect him to do??? Try and do a BJJ match against BJ or do a striking match with Alves???
> Why is it ok for Demian Maia tot use his BJJ magic in all of his fights or why is it ok for Anderson Silva to use his excellent striking, without some people complaining that he doesn't try and wrestle???
> Just remember this: GSP beat Hughes by submission and on the feet, he destroyed BJ on the ground and he totally dominated Fitch on the feet and on the ground.
> ...


Hey man you know the saying about opinions obviously yours differ from mine doesnt make mine stupid..I am just glad there was a poster here mature enough to read that post and reply constructively without whining like a b!tch that I am trying to label them this and that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't even realize he is saying your post is stupid, cause it is,


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Hey man you know the saying about opinions obviously yours differ from mine doesnt make mine stupid..I am just glad there was a poster here mature enough to read that post and reply constructively without whining like a b!tch that I am trying to label them this and that


Well, at least you got what you deserve for saying that GSP is a boring fighter. Alves, Penn's, Serra's, Fitch's post fight hamburger meat faces and bruised up bodies disagree with you. What a great day for MMA Forum. :thumbsup:

WAR RUSH!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think GSP would win this fight easily...I think striking wise he beats Hardy, I know some of you that may shock, but GSP's striking is way underrated, also GSP has phenomenal speed closing ability and great take downs to go with his probably best in the 170lb division wrestling.....

Reality I dont see him standing long in this fight, if it ain't broke dont fix it, he will stand while he has to then take Hardy down and pound him....

Maybe it goes three rounds....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I think GSP would win this fight easily...I think striking wise he beats Hardy, I know some of you that may shock, but GSP's striking is way underrated, also GSP has phenomenal speed closing ability and great take downs to go with his probably best in the 170lb division wrestling.....
> 
> Reality I dont see him standing long in this fight, if it ain't broke dont fix it, he will stand while he has to then take Hardy down and pound him....
> 
> Maybe it goes three rounds....


Hell yeah, his striking is underrated. That's why I get so psyched when he uses it lots and lots in the manner I described earlier.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol the thought of people thinking GSP finishes this fight is silly.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lol the thought of people thinking GSP finishes this fight is silly.


o ya, GSP is completely incapable of finishing a fight. He's never done that before. He didn't finish BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Serra, Sean Sherk, Frank Trigg, or Jay Hieron either so your totally right.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sig bet that GSP finishes (sub or TKO) this fight Alex? 

So if GSP wins by decision or loses, you win the bet


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Sig bet that GSP finishes (sub or TKO) this fight Alex?
> 
> So if GSP wins by decision or loses, you win the bet


I'd like in on that as well. after Xerxes sig expires then I get one.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> o ya, GSP is completely incapable of finishing a fight. He's never done that before. He didn't finish BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Serra, Sean Sherk, Frank Trigg, or Jay Hieron either so your totally right.


Mmmhmm, how many of those did he finish after the first Serra fight? Two, and no...the BJ Penn fight was not GSP finishing him from knock-out, technical knockout, submission, or doctor stoppage. It was from BJ exhausting himself so let's exclude the Penn fight from that little list. He finished Matt Serra and Matt Hughes, both of which at this day are not more skilled then Hardy is.

Just because on paper GSP looks to be the more dominant fighter does not mean he's going to "easily" get this fight stopped. He'll do what he normally does, use his athleticism and he'll use his superior wrestler to keep his opponent grounded to a decision. It was a cute attempt at sarcasm though, I'll give you that. Stubborn, but cute.

And Xerxes, I normally don't do fiesty little sig bets but just for fun I'll accept.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

You're on homie


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Hardy is a bit underrated and has better striking than GSP. I dont think people are being realistic when they say GSP is going to out strike Hardy or KO Hardy, if GSP wins and I think the odds are he will it will come from the ground game possibly even a submission later on in the fight.


....
no
.....
Really?
......
Did you really just say that?

GSP is the best striker in WW and would be one of the best strikers in MW. IMO.

He has beaten everyone on their feet minus Serra, in which he got rocked by a fluke punch... could happen to anyone

Since Serra, he has dominated everyone on their feet. Hughes, Alves, Serra, Fitch, penn, koscheck. 


To others:

People bashing GSP have been pissing me off. He has one boring fight against Alves and people act like one of the most exciting fighters in the world is boring.

Statistics 

15 of his 21 fights have not gone the distance.
His decision over fitch got FOTN and was exciting
His split decision with penn was exciting

so now 17 of his 21 fights were exciting 
I would argue that at least 19/21 were exciting.

Some people are so shortsighted


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He didn't really dominate Alves, Penn, Serra, or Koscheck standing up. He was getting better exchanges, but it wasn't in dominating fashion so please, quit excessively exaggerating there. More so in the wrestling department. 

People are mainly critical of GSP because of his inability to finish fights..but it's not just that. He does it the safe route ever since the Serra fight. He uses his supreme athleticism to dominate his opponents in the wrestling department and has such a brilliant base that it's damn near impossible to shake him off..but he just grinds and grinds and doesn't really do much to finish the fight. In plain sight, there's nothing "wrong" with this and he knows it's not pleasing to some people so I give him credit for not caring what people think and if I were him, I'd continue doing it. But it is what it is. Don't get mad about it when it's just common knowledge.

Also, his fight with Fitch was exciting because it was pretty cool to see how smashed Fitch's face got inbetween rounds. His first fight with Penn wasn't all too exciting..mediocore at best and overrated. The most exciting aspect of that fight was to see if GSP could come back from an eye poke and shattered nose from a grazing upper cut...not that exciting. That definitely was a fight GSP needed to win on points because he surely wasn't winning anything else.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He didn't really dominate Alves, Penn, Serra, or Koscheck standing up. He was getting better exchanges, but it wasn't in dominating fashion so please, quit excessively exaggerating there. More so in the wrestling department.
> 
> People are mainly critical of GSP because of his inability to finish fights..but it's not just that. He does it the safe route ever since the Serra fight. He uses his supreme athleticism to dominate his opponents in the wrestling department and has such a brilliant base that it's damn near impossible to shake him off..but he just grinds and grinds and doesn't really do much to finish the fight. In plain sight, there's nothing "wrong" with this and he knows it's not pleasing to some people so I give him credit for not caring what people think and if I were him, I'd continue doing it. But it is what it is. Don't get mad about it when it's just common knowledge.
> 
> Also, his fight with Fitch was exciting because it was pretty cool to see how smashed Fitch's face got inbetween rounds. His first fight with Penn wasn't all too exciting..mediocore at best and overrated. The most exciting aspect of that fight was to see if GSP could come back from an eye poke and shattered nose from a grazing upper cut...not that exciting. That definitely was a fight GSP needed to win on points because he surely wasn't winning anything else.


I'm mad because people say he just does LNP. That isn't common knowledge, I think his GNP is diverse and he takes advantage of his position on the ground more often then not. Maybe he didnt dominate them on his feet, but he got the better of the exchanges and that's all that matters. I guess I just like wrestling.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I also wouldn't go so far so say he lays and prays. He's so damn strong that he does create activity on the ground, just nothing mind-blowing. I'd say the likes of Clay Guida or Gray Maynard lnp.


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

I see nothing wrong in "taking the safe route" and dominating people with the tools that God has given to you.

Funny that people cry about a guy being too good.
Seriously?

I tend to simply sit and enjoy watching someone so skilled that he makes other skilled people look not so skilled. That's GSP baby.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan Hardy has shown two sure things in the Octagon, He has KO power and he has one hell of chin. So to say that he is not worthy of fighting GSP is crazy IMO. I also I was beginning to get a little confused reading all of the posts so I'm not sure if I was reading correctly. It seemed to me that both GSP and Dan Hardy were mentioned as being underrated strikers. That's where the confussion sets in. Dan Hardy can bang, period. Just ask Quick Swick. Add to that, I think it has been a long time since GSP has been underrated on any aspect of his fight game. I'm certain that it has been well documented and reported how GSP continues to evolve as a fight in every facet of skill set. As far as the LNP perceptions, against Alves he had some serious abductor muscle issues and it was just a freak of nature that he was able to repeatedly take Alves down and maintain ground control, regardless of his wrestling skills and strength. BJ had to quit because he was wore down. I'm looking forward to this fight. Conventional wisdom says GSP mauls him, but I'm not feeding into that. I would also love to see this fight on the 109 card. I'm taking Hardy by a flash KO in the 2nd round.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mind to see Dan Hardy fight GSP after all.
BUT...
I still want him to beat a TOP 10 fighter before he gets a title shot.
I mean, i see it like this:
He beat Gono, wich is not top 20 material at WW. Rory Markham, not TOP 30. Marcus Davis, maybe (a big maybe) TOP 20 and Mike Swick, wich is not TOP 10 in my books.

Thats why i still want Hardy to fight a big name in this division to prove, without any doubt, that he deserves this title shot.
I would like to see him fight a powerful striker, like Daley, or a strong wrestler like Hughes or a dangerous BJJ guy like Thiago.
Just to see if he can mix it up.
If h gets past his next opponenent, i will be the first to scream: GIVE HARDY A TITLE SHOT !
Right now i am still not 100% convinced he earned it, but...if he gets it, fine with me.
Respect.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Mmmhmm, how many of those did he finish after the first Serra fight? Two, and no...the BJ Penn fight was not GSP finishing him from knock-out, technical knockout, submission, or doctor stoppage. It was from BJ exhausting himself so let's exclude the Penn fight from that little list. He finished Matt Serra and Matt Hughes, both of which at this day are not more skilled then Hardy is.
> 
> Just because on paper GSP looks to be the more dominant fighter does not mean he's going to "easily" get this fight stopped. He'll do what he normally does, use his athleticism and he'll use his superior wrestler to keep his opponent grounded to a decision. It was a cute attempt at sarcasm though, I'll give you that. Stubborn, but cute.
> 
> And Xerxes, I normally don't do fiesty little sig bets but just for fun I'll accept.


I'll be disappointed if he can't finish Hardy but come on, Alves and Fitch are - or at least should be - levels above Hardy. I can look past the Alves decision because he got injured during the fight and he battered Fitch for 5 rounds. He still finished BJ no matter how you want to call it.

If you look at Hardy's record, the dude has only finished one fight and got 2 splits in his UFC career against mid-level fighters. Aside from Hardy dazing GSP, he'll probably get finished within 3 rounds, probably by a submission.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mawrestler125 said:


> ....
> no
> .....
> Really?
> ...


First of all I think its obvious I did say that although maybe if I was twelve it would help me understand why its at all perplexing to anyone.

Can I ask whats so impressive about beating Hughes's stand up? His striking is clearly not that impressive. Every fighter on you're golden oldies hit list is a F'N wrestler with the exception of Pen who lets be honest never was that impressive at welter weight to begin with. 

Im not sure why anyone would come out and say he has the best hands in the division clearly he dose not. GSP sets up his takedowns with his striking and most of what he dose comes from a mix of good kicks and good hands but he's no KO artist and he doesn't just drop fighters with his overwhelming power. He knows his limitations and when the going gets rough the rough get a takedown, I have no issue with that myself.

We are talking about striking here not stoppages and most of his fights end on the ground were he is undoubtedly one of the best ever.

As far as hardy goes, did you see the Swick fight? He out boxed mike, he beat mike to the punch, he had quicker and more accurate strikes for most of the fight. 

For a second lets put the massive power advantage a side. Mike Swick has his nickname for a reason, he's probably got the fastest hands at WW in the UFC Hardy however was able to dismantle his striking with accuracy, power and his own hand speed. 

GSP hands are probably NOT much better if any than Swicks, he has better stand up but thats not just punching and I am talking specifically about punching. 

GSP's kicking game IS much better than Hardys or Swicks but Im not that convinced he could win a stand up war with Hardy based off that.



mawrestler125 said:


> To others:
> 
> People bashing GSP have been pissing me off. He has one boring fight against Alves and people act like one of the most exciting fighters in the world is boring.
> 
> ...


People playing







from his sack piss me off, so I guess we are even? He's one of my favorit fighters and so far I have yet to see him be "bashed" in this thread. I know criticism is hard to read when you have his poster on the sealing above your bed but this is a MMA forum not a "Im in love with GSP" Forum so if you dont want to hear other peoples opinions of fighters dont read them, problem solved.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I also wouldn't go so far so say he lays and prays. He's so damn strong that he does create activity on the ground, just nothing mind-blowing. I'd say the likes of Clay Guida or Gray Maynard lnp.


 
I gotta say I think GSP finishes him as well....but I no want in on the sig bet.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Meh, good fight ... GSP fighting a somewhat unorthodox and very effective striker with good TDD. It's not an edge of the seater, but until GSP moves up to fight Anderson, nothing will be. And this is MMA, anything can happen ... I'll buy any GSP card, as long as it has good supporting matchups.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

GSP by a unanimous descision


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He didn't really dominate Alves, Penn, Serra, or Koscheck standing up. He was getting better exchanges, but it wasn't in dominating fashion so please, quit excessively exaggerating there. More so in the wrestling department.
> 
> People are mainly critical of GSP because of his inability to finish fights..but it's not just that. *He does it the safe route* ever since the Serra fight. He uses his supreme athleticism to dominate his opponents in the wrestling department and has such a brilliant base that it's damn near impossible to shake him off..but he just grinds and grinds and doesn't really do much to finish the fight. In plain sight, there's nothing "wrong" with this and he knows it's not pleasing to some people so I give him credit for not caring what people think and if I were him, I'd continue doing it. But it is what it is. Don't get mad about it when it's just common knowledge.
> 
> Also, his fight with Fitch was exciting because it was pretty cool to see how smashed Fitch's face got inbetween rounds. His first fight with Penn wasn't all too exciting..mediocore at best and overrated. The most exciting aspect of that fight was to see if GSP could come back from an eye poke and shattered nose from a grazing upper cut...not that exciting. That definitely was a fight GSP needed to win on points because he surely wasn't winning anything else.


What's wrong with doing it the "safe route" and fighting smart?

Didn't AS (your favorite fighter) take the safe route when he avoided the ground with Thales Leites for 25mn and tried to keep it standing for as long as he could?

Why would GSP "stand and bang" with arguably the best striker in the division when AS refused to go to the ground with an opponent who has merely good BJJ?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> What's wrong with doing it the "safe route" and fighting smart?
> 
> Didn't AS (your favorite fighter) take the safe route when he avoided the ground with Thales Leites for 25mn and tried to keep it standing for as long as he could?
> 
> Why would GSP "stand and bang" with arguably the best striker in the division when AS refused to go to the ground with an opponent who has merely good BJJ?


Spot on. My point exactly. U have a plus from me.:thumbsup:
What would have happened is Silva would have fought Leites on the ground and lost. Or GSP would have kept the fight with Alves on the feet and lost?
I think, after that, a lot o people would have said they were stupid for not using their advantages (or something like that).


----------



## theyellowsub (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't see Hardy being able to last any more than 3 rounds with GSP. Hardy is a very strong fighter, but doesn't have much technical skills and seems more like a brawler. GSP will dismantle him and retain his belt.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> What's wrong with doing it the "safe route" and fighting smart?
> 
> Didn't AS (your favorite fighter) take the safe route when he avoided the ground with Thales Leites for 25mn and tried to keep it standing for as long as he could?
> 
> Why would GSP "stand and bang" with arguably the best striker in the division when AS refused to go to the ground with an opponent who has merely good BJJ?


Like I said, chico, there is nothing wrong with taking the safe route. I applaud GSP for doing whatever necessary to win the fight. I'm just saying all the people that are crying over the criticism just need to get over it because it's just the truth.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Although I proudly hug GSP's testicles, and am rather sure he will dismantle Hardy's soul...GSP better be careful of Hardy's counter-punching because it is no joke.

GSP sets his takedowns up well will his standup obviously but i'll be watching for Hardy to try and time one with a knee or left hook. If he can't then I don't see him threatening GSP in any other way.

Dan will probably be on his back most of this fight, but like the last few guys GSP has fought, Hardy can take shots well and is a tough dude. 

I in advance say to his haters - if GSP does win a decision don't cry because he didn't finish because Hardy has 30 MMA fights and has never been KO or TKO'd.

My prediction...GSP by rear-naked round 4


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

rygu said:


> Although I proudly hug GSP's testicles, and am rather sure he will dismantle Hardy's soul...GSP better be careful of Hardy's counter-punching because it is no joke.
> 
> GSP sets his takedowns up well will his standup obviously but i'll be watching for Hardy to try and time one with a knee or left hook. If he can't then I don't see him threatening GSP in any other way.
> 
> ...


This would be a fantastic outcome, and I didn't know that about Hardy's record. People were talking like he was a nobody. 

Thank you for an insightful post, and I salute you, fellow GSP testicle-hugger.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

putmeonhold said:


> That fight and its resulting title fight represents everything that's wrong with the UFC. FOR GOD SAKE'S START RANKING YOUR FIGHTERS! *Swick had a UFC record of 13 - 0 going into that fight.* Hardy had a UFC record of 3 - 0. IMHO this matchup was an insult to Swick (I know that sounds ridiculous in hindsight - but we say it all the time - "Anything can happen in a fight" well, "anything" did happen this time - Hardy won). To say that whoever won that fight was deserving of a title shot is just dumb. The UFC constantly shoots itself in the foot by doing this. The same thing happened when they matched up Huerta vs. Kenflo - Huerta lost and we ended up with a challenger who never should have had a shot at BJ. Way to go guys....way to go. Even though he lost - I'd still rather see Mike Swick vs. GSP than Hardy vs. GSP. Now that can't happen.


I could have sworn I heard him almost crying that Okami wwas too strong after Round 1 in their fight :confused02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> I could have sworn I heard him almost crying that Okami wwas too strong after Round 1 in their fight :confused02:


haha I noticed that too. Thought maybe I didn't know my facts. Even so, between his winning streaks, he should have gotten a title shot. Whether it was before or after his loss to Yushin.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> haha I noticed that too. Thought maybe I didn't know my facts. Even so, between his winning streaks, he should have gotten a title shot. Whether it was before or after his loss to Yushin.


I never really rated Swick. I doubt he could beat Fitch, Alves, Koscheck or Diego when he was at 170.


----------



## theyellowsub (Nov 19, 2009)

Swick got exposed against Hardy. I think he would've had a better chance against Kampmann, but even that would've been a tough fight for him. Look let's face it, unless the fight is held in England Hardy is screwed, he hasn't won a fight on North American soil which says something about his character. GSP will gladly take him on in Europe nonetheless and still take him out in the 3rd-4th rd. due to tapout by way of too much Fleur-de-lis.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't mind hearing GSP criticized for being less reckless than before, if indeed that makes him less entertaining to those doing the criticizing.

What I do mind is hearing him criticized for "not finishing fights," partly because it's unfair and partly because it's ridiculous.

Does anyone really believe that, if he was still fighting the likes of Frank Trigg and Sean Sherk, that he wouldn't finish them?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I don't mind hearing GSP criticized for being less reckless than before, if indeed that makes him less entertaining to those doing the criticizing.
> 
> What I do mind is hearing him criticized for "not finishing fights," partly because it's unfair and partly because it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone really believe that, if he was still fighting the likes of Frank Trigg and Sean Sherk, that he wouldn't finish them?


Well said.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jon Fitch's post-fight picture has been shown a few times, go ask Fitch if GSP lays and prays, Fitch's face after the fight summarized that entire match.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Like I said, chico, there is nothing wrong with taking the safe route. I applaud GSP for doing whatever necessary to win the fight. I'm just saying all the people that are crying over the criticism just need to get over it because it's just the truth.


I misinterpreted what you said, my bad.

Fair criticism is totally fine.

Also I'm not sure GSP would want to TD lets say McLovin or Maia (should they fight one day). So I see it more as fighting smart rather than just fighting "safe".. even though the 2 can be synonyms.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> I misinterpreted what you said, my bad.
> 
> Fair criticism is totally fine.
> 
> Also I'm not sure GSP would want to TD lets say McLovin or Maia (should they fight one day). So I see it more as fighting smart rather than just fighting "safe".. even though the 2 can be synonyms.


He didn't have any trouble with dealing with black belt BJJ champion Penn. They traded strikes in both fights and Penn had the better of the stand up until GSP started the GNP. Then again I suppose he had a bit of a size advantage.

And other advantages if you believe that weasel Penn. :sarcastic12:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hope Hardy goes with his usual trash talking antics a la Marcus Davies. Then it'll piss off GSP and he'll pound him to oblivion. Five rounds of GNP from GSP would be fun to watch.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

out 4 the count said:


> He didn't have any trouble with dealing with black belt BJJ champion Penn. They traded strikes in both fights and Penn had the better of the stand up until GSP started the GNP. Then again I suppose he had a bit of a size advantage.
> 
> And other advantages if you believe that weasel Penn. :sarcastic12:


Maia >>>>>> Penn
(On ground that is)

When is the last time Penn subbed someone from his guard? Penn's jitsu is solid, but offensively he doesn't really use it much. Most of his subs are result of dropping someone standing first, getting their backs then RNC:ing them, he doesn't have the offensive guard of Maia and doesn't go for sub from every position when the fight hits ground. 
His guard work defensively though is legendary and I don't think anyone but GSP has really managed to pass it so well.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

It will make for some nice sparing practice for gsp. Im curious to see if he even sweats during it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

out 4 the count said:


> He didn't have any trouble with dealing with black belt BJJ champion Penn. They traded strikes in both fights and Penn had the better of the stand up until GSP started the GNP. Then again I suppose he had a bit of a size advantage.
> 
> And other advantages if you believe that weasel Penn. :sarcastic12:


BJ's a beast on top but isnt nearly as dangerous as let's say Maia or McLovin off his back. 

Also I disagree with BJ having the better of the stand up in the rematch.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> BJ's a beast on top but isnt nearly as dangerous as let's say Maia or McLovin off his back.
> 
> Also I disagree with BJ having the better of the stand up in the rematch.


I second the disagreement of BJ getting the better of the stand-up.

I like Hardy, and he brings a lot of interesting skills/personality to the table, but this fight goes one way, and as boring as some may find it, it's practically inevitable. One of the best things GSP has done with his game is destroying his ego. Hardy's only shot at the W is to catch GSP in the stand-up. Look for the same game plan as was displayed against Alves, only I see Hardy not taking it nearly as well. GSP RNC round 3.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

I do think it is stupid. Dan Hardy is kinda popular among less avid only watch spike fight fans. However Swick and Kampman was supposed to be for the #1 contender. If Swick couldnt fight and Paul Daley came in and dominated Kampman and finished him early it shoukd be his fight


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

He's cleared out the division. There are no more challenges left, so give Hardy (whoever he is) a shot while GSP gains enough weight to move up to 185. I'd like to see Aki vs. GSP as Georges' first fight at MW.

Perhaps GSP can rule supreme at 185 when Anderson moves up to 205 or HW permanently. 

edit: GSP DOES have one more interesting fight left: Rumble.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys. Remember that Serra-syndrome happens once in a lifetime...ONCE!!! This guy can hit but methinks he won't land anything in this one. GSP has learned his lesson.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The reason GSP lost to Serra was most likely from underestimating him but I doubt he does that anymore. GSP has since evolved into the boring wrestler who refuses to take risks. Lay and pray is safe and it's gets him the win, screw entertaining the fans right? I hate how people will shit on other fighters for just laying there but when GSP does it, it's cool now!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> The reason GSP lost to Serra was most likely from underestimating him but I doubt he does that anymore. GSP has since evolved into the boring wrestler who refuses to take risks. Lay and pray is safe and it's gets him the win, screw entertaining the fans right? I hate how people will shit on other fighters for just laying there but when GSP does it, it's cool now!


It could be argued that he's fighting smart.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> It could be argued that he's fighting smart.


He is. That was the point I was making. He fights smart, using his lay and pray method to get the win but it's an incredibly boring method.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hardy wouldn't last more than a round most likely.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hardy has done enough to deserve a shot at the title, so this thread is a bit redundant! Just cos you don't like the guy and think he'll get beat easy doesn't mean he shouldn't get a shot. If we're being honest Jake Shields is the only fighter who could fight at that weight and give GSP a run for his money, but you can't just not have GSP defend cos the contenders will most likely lose!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> Hey guys. Remember that Serra-syndrome happens once in a lifetime...ONCE!!! This guy can hit but methinks he won't land anything in this one. GSP has learned his lesson.


Jesus...this is how bad the GSP suckfest has gotten. The idea that the man has "learned his lesson" meaning he's learned not to get punched...so he'll never be hit again or have one glancing blow.

Sorry, but Anderson Silva (assumingly now after Lyoto/Shogun) is the least hit fighter in the UFC and probably in MMA and he atleast gets hit once per fight.

And then to think Dan Hardy won't land a single strike on GSP..even if "he can hit." What the **** kind of shit is that? Jesus.

Lol at Hardy not lasting a round. I forgot how much of a devestating finisher GSP has been in the last couple of years. Now he's going to finish a guy with a granite chin, KO power, and good grappling in one round....todays GSP. Interesting. Even the "old" GSP didn't finish worthy opponents in one round, but this one can? Interesting theory, considering it took him two rounds to finish Serra and Hardy is a little of a lot more talented than Serra ever was.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Hardy has done enough to deserve a shot at the title, so this thread is a bit redundant! Just cos you don't like the guy and think he'll get beat easy doesn't mean he shouldn't get a shot. If we're being honest Jake Shields is the only fighter who could fight at that weight and give GSP a run for his money, but you can't just not have GSP defend cos the contenders will most likely lose!


Thiago Alves had to beat Matt Hughes, Chris Lytle, Josh Koscheck, Karo Parisyan and many others before given a title shot. He had a 7 win-streak. Alot of his wins ending in devastating fashion.

John Fitch had to have an 8 win-streak, with wins over Thiago Alves and Diego Sanchez, before he was given a title shot.

How in god's name has Hardy earned his by beating a nobody, barely squeaking out a decision against Marcus Davis and then winning another decision over Mike Swick?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Different circumstances. As of right now...like...now, Dan Hardy deserves it more than any other welterweight now.

Lol at a lot of Alve's wins ending in devestating fashion. Yeah, losing a fight to Karo until one knee, winning by cut against Lytle, beating a tiresome Matt Hughes coming in like 6 pounds overweight, and decision (no finish) against Kosheck. Devestating finishing indeed. Sorry, but Anderson Silva finishes people in devestating fashion. Fedor finishes people in devestating fashion. BJ Penn finishes people in devestating fashion. Please don't put Thiago Alves in the same limelight.

And he didn't squeek out a win against Davis. He won fairly decisively.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Different circumstances. As of right now...like...now, Dan Hardy deserves it more than any other welterweight now.
> 
> Lol at a lot of Alve's wins ending in devestating fashion. Yeah, losing a fight to Karo until one knee, winning by cut against Lytle, beating a tiresome Matt Hughes coming in like 6 pounds overweight, and decision (no finish) against Kosheck. Devestating finishing indeed. Sorry, but Anderson Silva finishes people in devestating fashion. Fedor finishes people in devestating fashion. BJ Penn finishes people in devestating fashion. Please don't put Thiago Alves in the same limelight.
> 
> And he didn't squeek out a win against Davis. He won fairly decisively.


lol at your reasoning. If you read what I said, I said "ending in devastating fashion." While I admit the Lytle win wasn't impressive, all of his other TKO/KOs did END devastatingly. And clearly a decision over Koscheck isn't ending in devastating fashion. I never said it was, I just said he beat Koscheck. And yes he did "squeak" out a decision as it was a split decision. Not only that but I've heard arguments that Davis should have won. I don't feel that way but by no means did Hardy win decisively. Had it been "decisively" he would of won by unanimous decison now wouldn't he?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> lol at your reasoning. If you read what I said, I said "ending in devastating fashion." While I admit the Lytle win wasn't impressive, all of his other TKO/KOs did END devastatingly. And clearly a decision over Koscheck isn't ending in devastating fashion. I never said it was, I just said he beat Koscheck. And yes he did "squeak" out a decision as it was a split decision. Not only that but I've heard arguments that Davis should have won. I don't feel that way but by no means did Hardy win decisively. Had it been "decisively" he would of won by unanimous decison now wouldn't he?


Not to mention Koscheck is INSANELY hard to finish, but Alves dominated him in that matchup. Koscheck probably didn't walk for weeks.

And Lytle is another guy who's insanely hard to finish. But you watch the Hughes fight and Hughes is outclassed everywhere. There's a reason Alves is the #3 WW, he's really come into his own now.

IMO Hardy gets stomped by the top 5 guys, and he didn't look hot against Swick who looked way slower than usual. Koscheck would DEFINITELY crush Hardy, Rumble would probably crush Hardy, Alves and Fitch would eat him alive, nevermind what GSP is going to do to him. It'll probably be criminal the way he gets butchered.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Thiago Alves had to beat Matt Hughes, Chris Lytle, Josh Koscheck, Karo Parisyan and many others before given a title shot. He had a 7 win-streak. Alot of his wins ending in devastating fashion.
> 
> John Fitch had to have an 8 win-streak, with wins over Thiago Alves and Diego Sanchez, before he was given a title shot.
> 
> How in god's name has Hardy earned his by beating a nobody, barely squeaking out a decision against Marcus Davis and then winning another decision over Mike Swick?


Fair point, but Hughes, Daley, Condit, Serra and Sherk all have fights lined up, Sanchez has Penn and a fight with Alves (coming off the back of a failed title shot) would be a bit pointless at this point in time, so Hardy doesn't have the opportunity to fight these guys atm. He has beaten two top 10-15 fighters and no-one is really standing out as a run away number 1 contender, i mean before Hardy there was talk of Kampmann getting a title shot ffs!!
Personally i would have liked to see Hardy fight someone like Yoshida or even Koscheck before getting a title shot but give him credit, he dominated Swick and has put himself in the position to get a title shot, so why all the complaining?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Fair point, but Hughes, Daley, Condit, Serra and Sherk all have fights lined up, Sanchez has Penn and a fight with Alves (coming off the back of a failed title shot) would be a bit pointless at this point in time, so Hardy doesn't have the opportunity to fight these guys atm. He has beaten two top 10-15 fighters and no-one is really standing out as a run away number 1 contender, i mean before Hardy there was talk of Kampmann getting a title shot ffs!!
> Personally i would have liked to see Hardy fight someone like Yoshida or even Koscheck before getting a title shot but give him credit, he dominated Swick and has put himself in the position to get a title shot, so why all the complaining?


Don't get me wrong, he did very well against Mike Swick. It's just all the other people who have gotten a shot at GSP have worked so much harder to get their shot than this Dan Hardy fellow. I understand that there's nobody else but I'd much rather wait a few months to find a SOLID contender instead of just feeding a fighter, who has no right to be in title contention, to GSP. If he fights and beats either Alves/Fitch/Kos/Daley, I'll stop complaining but I doubt i'll ever see that happen.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

If Hardy gets his ass handed to him then fair enough but you can't have GSP not defending for aaaages because the contenders aren't good enough! Alves and Fitch have had shots, Hughes and Sherk aren't exactly looking invincable, and with Daley and Condit you have the same problem that they haven't beaten any top 5 fighters either, so that just leaves Kos. This shot gives Hardy the chance to step up, as far as i can see no harm can come from giving him the shot!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

GSP Will Destroy Hardy


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

God, I hope Hardy knocks him the fu*k out. I tire of these seemingly invincible title holders. I'll say this much for Hardy, he's a hard bastard. Excuse the pun. Has he ever so much as wobbled? I'm really interested in seeing his limit for punishment. GSP will certainly show us.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> Anytime GSP is fighting imo its worth buying. That being said, i don't like dan hardy but i think it would be worth it to see gsp knock his gayass mohawk off...


Actually most of gsp's fights are quite boring and whens the last time he knocked someone out? hmm .... thats right never. Yeah hes a great fighter though and best of all he's Canadian  im sure he'll easily ground and pound Dan hardy but trust me its not gonna be that exciting.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I kind of want Dan Hardy to win after watching his matches again. I absolutely hate his personality, but he is definitely more entertaining than GSP.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I will continue to cling to GSP's nuts, but I do want to see Hardy make him work for the win.


----------

